# Intakes???????????



## kjsalter (Jul 30, 2010)

Alrighty, I have been wanting to get an intake here for the past couple of weeks, I know that most all intakes do pretty much the same thing, HP will change a little for every one! But i was hoping to get some input on which ones fit the best, runs the best, performs the best, just the best for the money! Trying to stay under $300. Thanks for the help.


----------



## kjsalter (Jul 30, 2010)

05 A4, Magna Flow Mufflers, Mid Pipes, X pipe! Forgot to put that!


----------



## MOVEOVER (Aug 10, 2010)

I think most people will suggest svede or vararam


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Save your money.


----------



## MOVEOVER (Aug 10, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> Save your money.


+1 save and et some LT's


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> Save your money.


Yup.


----------



## kjsalter (Jul 30, 2010)

Ive had these Headers on my watch list speaking of which!

OBX Long Tube EXHAUST Header 05-06 PONTIAC GTO LS2: eBay Motors (item 160464614316 end time Aug-11-10 15:20:02 PDT)

Dont know a whole bunch, just looking for something relatively inexpensive but quality! I know ya get what ya pay for! lol


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I installed an OBX LT kit on my 04 Z06. The fit, quality, and finish
was very good. I have a set of painted Pacesetters LTs on my 05
GTO for over 4 years and 100K with no problems.

Larry


----------



## kjsalter (Jul 30, 2010)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> I installed an OBX LT kit on my 04 Z06. The fit, quality, and finish
> was very good. I have a set of painted Pacesetters LTs on my 05
> GTO for over 4 years and 100K with no problems.
> 
> Larry


Would you Recomend the OBX LT's for the GTO? The only reason they interest me is because of the price and everything that comes with it! Thank you


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Really need to find someone with them on a GTO.
The ones on the Z06 surprised me as to their quality and fit.

Larry


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

To me it's worth it to have iat's around ambient instead of a constant 20 over like i had with the stock air box. I use a vararam with iat relocate and insulated tray that finally seals to the hood. It's nice to not pull timing from heat soak anymore.


----------

